# Not all Cubans are Tripple Capped!



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

In my effort to contribute to the many informative posts about fake Cubans, I thought it was important to point this out.

May not be known by many but not all Cubans are trippled capped.
Although a limited practice in Cuba, some are in fact circumcised.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

:r :r 

Carlos you kill me with your Cuban posts.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

This is one thread that I DO NOT want pictures.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> In my effort to contribute to the many informative posts about fake Cubans, I thought it was important to point this out.
> 
> May not be known by many but not all Cubans are trippled capped.
> Although a limited practice in Cuba, some are in fact circumcised.


Uuhhhhh...too much information :bn


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Come on, that is not right, cut it off...i mean, cut it out.:ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)




----------



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

:r I hope thats before they have been aged


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

:r :r That is hilarious even though it is TMI :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Blueface said:


> In my effort to contribute to the many informative posts about fake Cubans, I thought it was important to point this out.
> 
> May not be known by many but not all Cubans are trippled capped.
> Although a limited practice in Cuba, some are in fact circumcised.


And we know this because .........:r


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

:r :r :r 
You can usually figure where these threads are headed, but you can't help but click on it!! Thanks for the laugh Carlos!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


>


Oh God...


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

:r You guys crack me up here.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

I prefer a v-cut.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

This great :tu


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Took me a second, haha!
Filthy, the picture of the cutter just made it that much better. :tu


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

It's true.

I always wear only one cap at a time.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Does this make them protestant?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Carlos the Mohel...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

You are right... some do come pre-snipped :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> You are right... some do come pre-snipped :ss


Let the recent CS "cigar bashing" continue.......

That is not a real cigar.:r:r:r


----------

